# Feeling like a loser, because I don't know ANYONE here LOL



## Jiles Family (Nov 19, 2010)

Since my family won't be here until January and I don't know anyone in the area, I am starting to realize that I am BORED to Death every night after work. If anyone is interested in going to dinner, having drinks or just hanging out, please reach out to me, LOL. 

Anyways, I am not looking to hook up, just trying to find people that are looking to just hangout and unwind occasionally. LOL, I sound like a desperate loser, but I promise I'm not. Am I the only person that felt like this coming here? smh, none the less, if you are working long hours and haven't found people to kick it with or a location to hang out with other expats, shoot me a message. Thanks!


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> I am not looking to hook up


in that case count me out sorry!


----------



## Jiles Family (Nov 19, 2010)

jander13 said:


> in that case count me out sorry!


Ummm...LOL...just read your profile, that literally made me laugh. But seriously, any suggestions?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Jiles Family said:


> Since my family won't be here until January and I don't know anyone in the area, I am starting to realize that I am BORED to Death every night after work. If anyone is interested in going to dinner, having drinks or just hanging out, please reach out to me, LOL.
> 
> Anyways, I am not looking to hook up, just trying to find people that are looking to just hangout and unwind occasionally. LOL, I sound like a desperate loser, but I promise I'm not. Am I the only person that felt like this coming here? smh, none the less, if you are working long hours and haven't found people to kick it with or a location to hang out with other expats, shoot me a message. Thanks!


Several of the forum members arrange meet ups and these are posted on the board. All you need to do if you want to join in is send the organiser a Personal Message and they will give you their contact details so you can find them on the day/evening.


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

and here's one you can even attend to tomorrow! 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/63244-quiz-night-bidi-bondi-monday-22nd-november-2010-a.html


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

jander13 said:


> and here's one you can even attend to tomorrow!
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/63244-quiz-night-bidi-bondi-monday-22nd-november-2010-a.html


I am guessing you are planning to join Jander??


----------



## bigbang70 (Apr 9, 2010)

jander13 said:


> in that case count me out sorry!


So, 1AM hotel York???? lol


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> So, 1AM hotel York???? lol



one of my regulars reserved that  but i can do 4am 




> I am guessing you are planning to join Jander??


only if it is an open book quiz!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

I dont get "hotel york" ...


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

err ok back to topic 

Jiles, just join on one of those forum expat nights out, quizzes etc. Is a great way to start making friends, actually that's how I met my first batch of friends in Dubai and that's how they met theirs too!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Nightshadow is also trying to organise a Thanksgiving dinner. Ok, we are dragging our feet a little bit about confirming our attendance but that may be a good event to attend. You'll be able to keep up with the American tradition, make new friends and generally have a good time.


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Im in a similar situation. If you dont mind pitching in for gas, (Im renting a car) we can meet up / drive around and check out the city together. Where are you from? Im from Chicago. I get pretty bored all day myself, until you make friends or family joins you, its torture just chilling with nothing to do.


----------



## bigbang70 (Apr 9, 2010)

jander13 said:


> one of my regulars reserved that  but i can do 4am
> 
> 
> Funny! lol,,, 4AM is good though


----------



## Jiles Family (Nov 19, 2010)

NightShadow: I'm from Dallas, but just got back from Afghanistan. I usually don't drive around here, primarily take the metro and cabs, seems to be cheaper, but if you know a better idea...hell let me know.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

it's cheaper to drive in the long run if you go out everyday. renting a small car can cost about 2000dhs a month so about 70dhs a day but it depends on where you're going and what you do and how often you go out per day/week


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

I'll meet up with you cats after work some time this week.
Send me a PM and I'll give you my mobile #.


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Jiles Family said:


> NightShadow: I'm from Dallas, but just got back from Afghanistan. I usually don't drive around here, primarily take the metro and cabs, seems to be cheaper, but if you know a better idea...hell let me know.


What were you doing in Afghanistan? What do you do for a living here or whatever?


----------



## Jiles Family (Nov 19, 2010)

Nightshadow said:


> What were you doing in Afghanistan? What do you do for a living here or whatever?


I was in Afghanistan doing a transition for a contract my company won. I am the Lead Recruiter for the Foreign National side of DynCorp International in Dubai, but my experience is HR, Staff Augmentation, IT Recruiting and Transition Ops Management. Basically, I am here to manage a team of 3 Admins and 1 Recruiter doing all the Foreign National Recruiting that comes through Dubai.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Jiles Family said:


> I was in Afghanistan doing a transition for a contract my company won. I am the Lead Recruiter for the Foreign National side of DynCorp International in Dubai, but my experience is HR, Staff Augmentation, IT Recruiting and Transition Ops Management. Basically, I am here to manage a team of 3 Admins and 1 Recruiter doing all the Foreign National Recruiting that comes through Dubai.


 
I would suggest deleting or changing that post, quick like!!! You are going to get alot of pms most likely for people wanting a job.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Yer right ... that includes a guy with 12 yrs Microsoft development experience ...

LOL


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

See... the problem with you lot is that you only read what you want. You are not a foreigner Ari.


----------



## Jiles Family (Nov 19, 2010)

You know, I am a Recruiter and pretty much use to an onslaught of resumes and messages regarding work, so I welcome them, as long as people understand...I don't make promises, I just put your information out there for others to see or hold on to it for when I have something come up! But I will make this clear...I am only recruiting FOREIGN NATIONALS...meaning if you are from the US, I more than likely can't use you and you wouldn't want the pay being offered.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

You brave soul admitting that you work for an american company that is aligned with the military...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I am a FOREIGN National ....well according to me, YOU are a foreign national but it's a matter of perspective 
So, where shall I email my CV?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> You brave soul admitting that you work for an american company that is aligned with the military...


Is that what he said? How did I miss that? I thought he worked for IT or something...:confused2:


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Jiles Family said:


> I was in Afghanistan doing a transition for a contract my company won. I am the Lead Recruiter for the Foreign National side of DynCorp International in Dubai, but my experience is HR, Staff Augmentation, IT Recruiting and Transition Ops Management. Basically, I am here to manage a team of 3 Admins and 1 Recruiter doing all the Foreign National Recruiting that comes through Dubai.


Can you hook me up with some free office supplies? I like BIC pens, Post It's and Staple Removers!


----------



## Jiles Family (Nov 19, 2010)

@NightShadow - Don't know you like that yet, but maybe after I meet you I might be able to do something LOL
@Pamela - Send me what you got, I know alot of IT Companies stateside, primarily in Dallas, but also a few throughout the US.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I work in hospitality!  I was kidding around about the IT bit but if you think you might be able to help, heck why not!


----------



## greatvedanti (Nov 22, 2010)

*Hi*



Jiles Family said:


> Since my family won't be here until January and I don't know anyone in the area, I am starting to realize that I am BORED to Death every night after work. If anyone is interested in going to dinner, having drinks or just hanging out, please reach out to me, LOL.
> 
> Anyways, I am not looking to hook up, just trying to find people that are looking to just hangout and unwind occasionally. LOL, I sound like a desperate loser, but I promise I'm not. Am I the only person that felt like this coming here? smh, none the less, if you are working long hours and haven't found people to kick it with or a location to hang out with other expats, shoot me a message. Thanks!


I am moving to Dubai next month and that too alone. So may be can give u company till January. (I am male BTW)


----------



## Jiles Family (Nov 19, 2010)

greatvedanti said:


> I am moving to Dubai next month and that too alone. So may be can give u company till January. (I am male BTW)


Cool, hit me up when you get here and hopefully by then I can introduce you to those who have taken me in...you guys are taking me in right? Seriously, don't play with my emotions...seriously...don't play...like for real BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Lol you should have gone to the bidi bondi thing tonight and meet some of the folk, I was gonna show my ugly mug but I can't be bothered driving tonight


----------



## greatvedanti (Nov 22, 2010)

*Thanks for reply*

Sure. 
Any Advice on accommodation.
Looking for a shared accommodation in Discovery Gardens.


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Jiles Family said:


> Cool, hit me up when you get here and hopefully by then I can introduce you to those who have taken me in...you guys are taking me in right? Seriously, don't play with my emotions...seriously...don't play...like for real BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


We are just gonna use you and abuse you, then throw you away like a cheap pair of Payless Shoes (haha, inside joke for us Americans).


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Nightshadow said:


> We are just gonna use you and abuse you, then throw you away like a cheap pair of Payless Shoes (haha, inside joke for us Americans).


I absolutely  Payless! They're way better than this Aldo and Nine West piece of whatchamacallit it out here!!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Nothing is worse than Aldo ... 

I dont think even even Payless carries Aldo's ... LOL

On the otherhand ... production overrun .. shoes that don't pass QA ... and left overs from 4 seasons ago ... hello Payless


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> Nothing is worse than Aldo ...
> 
> I dont think even even Payless carries Aldo's ... LOL
> 
> On the otherhand ... production overrun .. shoes that don't pass QA ... and left overs from 4 seasons ago ... hello Payless


I would rather wear Payless shoes than the ones being sold in Aldo and Nine West in Dubai simply because even if the style is from 4 seasons ago...NO ONE in Dubai will notice because everyone else will be wearing the same shoes from the same style bought from the same shop!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

You do have a point there, lady


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

What is Aldo?


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Aldo is a delicacy from a region in North America that is usually enjoyed during the Thanksgiving / Christmas holiday season ...


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> I would rather wear Payless shoes than the ones being sold in Aldo and Nine West in Dubai simply because even if the style is from 4 seasons ago...NO ONE in Dubai will notice because everyone else will be wearing the same shoes from the same style bought from the same shop!


You are aware that Payless is a company that sells extremely cheap shoes for people on Welfare (Government Checks and Im not talking about people on pension or living off unemployment. This is the lazy, non-working class). 

I personally dont know anyone and have never heard of anyone that has a job and shops at Payless. I mean, really, its the cheapest possible quality to serve *that* market. 

Id imagine its the same throughout the country. Even when I was 15 and working @ McDonalds for a summer job from high school, making $4.50 an hour, I still went and bought myself some decent shoes. 

my two cents.


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> What is Aldo?


I think Aldo is a brand of shoes.

I do shop at DSW Warehouse in US. They rock! See now, they do have the previous season's styles for a bit less. 

A nice pair of Johnston & Murphy shoes will cost you something like $190 USD @ Bloomingdales but only $110 USD @ DSW and they are only past season, meaning they came out in the Fall and now its Winter time...so 3 months late, who cares.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Nightshadow said:


> You are aware that Payless is a company that sells extremely cheap shoes for people on Welfare (Government Checks and Im not talking about people on pension or living off unemployment. This is the lazy, non-working class).
> 
> I personally dont know anyone and have never heard of anyone that has a job and shops at Payless. I mean, really, its the cheapest possible quality to serve *that* market.
> 
> ...


I am very aware of who they are and am not ashamed to admit that I have bought plenty of shoes from Payless during my visits to the US. I refuse to pay USD 200 for a pair of shoes that carry a brand name when we all know that they are either manufactured by child labourers in China or South America. 

Oddly enough, the cheapest pair of shoes that I have ever purchased (from Payless) are the ones that my ex-boss fell in love with and he is the kind of person who will not be caught dead in anything less than top designer wear!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Nightshadow said:


> You are aware that Payless is a company that sells extremely cheap shoes for people on Welfare (Government Checks and Im not talking about people on pension or living off unemployment. This is the lazy, non-working class).
> 
> I personally dont know anyone and have never heard of anyone that has a job and shops at Payless. I mean, really, its the cheapest possible quality to serve *that* market.
> 
> ...


Yikes... I see why you like Dubai.


----------



## bigbang70 (Apr 9, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> Aldo is a delicacy from a region in North America that is usually enjoyed during the Thanksgiving / Christmas holiday season ...


Never heard of it.............


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> I am very aware of who they are and am not ashamed to admit that I have bought plenty of shoes from Payless during my visits to the US. I refuse to pay USD 200 for a pair of shoes that carry a brand name when we all know that they are either manufactured by child labourers in China or South America.
> 
> Oddly enough, the cheapest pair of shoes that I have ever purchased (from Payless) are the ones that my ex-boss fell in love with and he is the kind of person who will not be caught dead in anything less than top designer wear!


Hey if you like them, who am I to judge Pamela? Im sorry if it came off the wrong way. Now I feel like a complete idiot for opening my big mouth! Haha. If they are comfy, affordable and you like them, who is anyone to say otherwise? Hope you wont be upset with me now for my comments. 

*hides under a rock, er giant boulder*



Jynxgirl said:


> Yikes... I see why you like Dubai.


*hides under a mountain... giant boulder was not enough*


----------



## bigbang70 (Apr 9, 2010)

Nightshadow said:


> You are aware that Payless is a company that sells extremely cheap shoes for people on Welfare (Government Checks and Im not talking about people on pension or living off unemployment. This is the lazy, non-working class).
> 
> I personally dont know anyone and have never heard of anyone that has a job and shops at Payless. I mean, really, its the cheapest possible quality to serve *that* market.
> 
> ...


I personally know two miilionaires that shop at pay-less. Some people have more sense than money, unlike people that make comments like that....


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Nightshadow said:


> *hides under a mountain... giant boulder was not enough*


 All I can say is thanks for reminding me about payless... Or maybe I should be mad for reminding me about it 

I have been browsing their site the last hour and about to put through an order :ranger:


----------



## Jiles Family (Nov 19, 2010)

Hey...Lay off ALDO...I like their shoes...well for us guys, hell I didn't even know there were seasons for mens shoes...smh, ah well...Shadow has a point. Payless were the type of shoes you knew better than to walk in the rain with...but that's what I heard as a kid **from my conscience that warned me about the puddle ahead** LOL


----------



## Jiles Family (Nov 19, 2010)

I can't decide if I am pretentious for wearing my Vibram 5Fingers more than any other shoe, any where I go and try to get away with it at work by saying I have plantphlacitous and my doctor said I had to wear them, but they are only $90 and i know people who spend more on underwear LOL


----------



## bigbang70 (Apr 9, 2010)

Jiles Family said:


> I can't decide if I am pretentious for wearing my Vibram 5Fingers more than any other shoe, any where I go and try to get away with it at work by saying I have plantphlacitous and my doctor said I had to wear them, but they are only $90 and i know people who spend more on underwear LOL


$90 i would never need underwear again!!!!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Just putting my point of view across but I have never purchased something because it costs a lot or too little. If I like a pair of shoes or a dress, I couldn't care less about the name as long as I'm comfortable in it.
Unfortunately, people generally judge you by the brand that you wear, especially in this city. I refuse to be put in that box and maybe it's the rebel in me but I deliberately avoid designer clothes simply because it does not define who I am. Anyone who takes the time to get to know me beyond the clothes that I wear is someone who is worth the time and effort getting to know back. The rest of them can fade into the darkness. I couldn't care less!


----------



## Jiles Family (Nov 19, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Just putting my point of view across but I have never purchased something because it costs a lot or too little. If I like a pair of shoes or a dress, I couldn't care less about the name as long as I'm comfortable in it.
> Unfortunately, people generally judge you by the brand that you wear, especially in this city. I refuse to be put in that box and maybe it's the rebel in me but I deliberately avoid designer clothes simply because it does not define who I am. Anyone who takes the time to get to know me beyond the clothes that I wear is someone who is worth the time and effort getting to know back. The rest of them can fade into the darkness. I couldn't care less!


**Runs to hide just in case Pamela didn't like my comment, but not before knocking over her Payless shoe boxes that she ordered into a puddle of water** Imjustsaying LOL


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Jiles Family said:


> **Runs to hide just in case Pamela didn't like my comment, but not before knocking over her Payless shoe boxes that she ordered into a puddle of water** Imjustsaying LOL


LOL! I'm not that scary, am I? 
Just so you all know, I am a big fan of Christian Louboutin but would rather wait to receive it as a Christmas present than go buy it myself! (Jynxy and other expat friends who are thinking about buying me a Christmas gift, I've just given you a great suggestion )


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> LOL! I'm not that scary, am I?
> Just so you all know, I am a big fan of Christian Louboutin but would rather wait to receive it as a Christmas present than go buy it myself! (Jynxy and other expat friends who are thinking about buying me a Christmas gift, I've just given you a great suggestion )


Yea, coming right up. That is ridiculous price of shoes. That amount I can donate and save three saint bernards and still get you a pair of sexy heels.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

bigbang70 said:


> never heard of it.............


lol


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> That amount I can donate and save three saint bernards and still get you a pair of sexy heels.


My sentiments exactly!!


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Just putting my point of view across but I have never purchased something because it costs a lot or too little. If I like a pair of shoes or a dress, I couldn't care less about the name as long as I'm comfortable in it.
> Unfortunately, people generally judge you by the brand that you wear, especially in this city. I refuse to be put in that box and maybe it's the rebel in me but I deliberately avoid designer clothes simply because it does not define who I am. Anyone who takes the time to get to know me beyond the clothes that I wear is someone who is worth the time and effort getting to know back. The rest of them can fade into the darkness. I couldn't care less!


Youre 100% right. I hope you didnt think the comment was directed towards you personally as I think youre awesome. I was just saying what people used to say / thought growing up. Heck, honestly, for all i know, nowadays Payless is actually a decent store. Honestly I wouldnt know. I just know that when I was a little kid, like 8 years old, 12 years old, etc. We would never buy those, youd get the crap beat out of you. Had nothing to do with having or not having money, its just what the other kids decided they would pick on, the poor kids. 

Apparently I am suffering from a horrible case of "foot-in-mouth" disease. I sent ya a private apology as well. I really hope you know I sincerely didnt mean to point fingers at anyone with my comment. I just really thought people not from the US thought it was a good shoe store and I felt the need to point out not to go there... because of the stigma attached to it. Thats all.

Im the same way as you are though, in many ways. Some things I like to spend money on, quality things. Brand name or not, quality isnt cheap sometimes. A good example would be a nice cologne from Calvin Klein vs the ones you might find at a pharmacy with no name... the good one retains its aroma for hours and the other one smells bad after like 30 mins or fades away. 

Other stuff, like clothing... I think in most cases brands dont matter all that much. its all made in the same places in Asia, they just throw on different labels. Why pay $250 for a Ralph Lauren shirt that maybe you can pay $40 for with the Izod label? Makes no sense. 

For the record, I have a decent job in the US and drive an OLD car that I like, even though I can afford a luxury one, I just dont care if people think "wait, you do this and you drive _THAT?_ so believe me, I know where youre coming from. If it makes you feel good, who cares. Thats all that matters.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Nightshadow said:


> Youre 100% right. I hope you didnt think the comment was directed towards you personally as I think youre awesome. I was just saying what people used to say / thought growing up. Heck, honestly, for all i know, nowadays Payless is actually a decent store. Honestly I wouldnt know. I just know that when I was a little kid, like 8 years old, 12 years old, etc. We would never buy those, youd get the crap beat out of you. Had nothing to do with having or not having money, its just what the other kids decided they would pick on, the poor kids.
> 
> Apparently I am suffering from a horrible case of "foot-in-mouth" disease. I sent ya a private apology as well. I really hope you know I sincerely didnt mean to point fingers at anyone with my comment. I just really thought people not from the US thought it was a good shoe store and I felt the need to point out not to go there... because of the stigma attached to it. Thats all.
> 
> ...


  
Ok, you have my permission to come out of the dog house now! 
Besides, Jynx already promised me a pair of Christan Louboutins for Christmas after saving 3 Saint Bernards


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Nightshadow said:


> Youre 100% right.
> blah blah blah blah blah
> 
> Thats all that matters.


I know what you can buy Pammy to make up for that... Christian Louboutin shoes.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Besides, Jynx already promised me a pair of Christan Louboutins for Christmas after saving 3 Saint Bernards


See the previous posting... 

(I guess I can paint a pair of heels red on the bottom?)


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> I know what you can buy Pammy to make up for that... Christian Louboutin shoes.


Oooh!! You are 100% right Jynxy!!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

How about each of you buy one shoe each (not a pair, just a shoe), if you coordinate it right you might both end up buying the same type or maybe not


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Give me a pair of Doc boots or harley booots for 'nights' out Jynxy style.... Usually at a ******* bar with other bikers drinking 1.25$ beers.

Outrageous priced shoes is not my cup of tea.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Give me a pair of Doc boots or harley booots for 'nights' out Jynxy style.... Usually at a ******* bar with other bikers drinking 1.25$ beers.
> 
> Outrageous priced shoes is not my cup of tea.


But tis the season to be givin


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> See the previous posting...
> 
> (I guess I can paint a pair of heels red on the bottom?)


How come this thread ended up in "shoes" ? 

Honestly I bought Aldo twice and never buying it again. They don't last and you will end up with holes in your shoes. Maybe they cannot endure the Canadian Weather ?

Best deas: Was when I was in NY and went to an outlet. 20$ for good snickers sweet. and fine Italian shoes for 100$ or less

There is no way you can beat the outlets!!!!

Also, Macys has fantastic deals every once in awhile...70% off some times!!! you can order and get it here!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

We should do a forum christmas gift exchange... :clap2:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> We should do a forum christmas gift exchange... :clap2:


Do they have Christmas registries out here? I have a bunch of stuff I would like


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Canuck_Sens said:


> Also, Macys has fantastic deals every once in awhile...70% off some times!!! you can order and get it here!


Macy's sent the wrong color coat yesterday... and I go look, and the one I ordered is out of stock. Macy's is on my naughty list.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Do they have Christmas registries out here? I have a bunch of stuff I would like


Like 40 dirham limit type thing... Can you believe the nerve of some people


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Anyone wanna meet my friends Manolo and Christian?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Like 40 dirham limit type thing... Can you believe the nerve of some people


Hey I can get a great pair of Payless shoes in 40 dirhams  Would you like a pair too?? They're having a buy one get one free deal online right now


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> Yer right ... that includes a guy with 12 yrs Microsoft development experience ...
> 
> LOL


And a MBA.


----------



## Jiles Family (Nov 19, 2010)

<<<Drives a 02 Galant that looks like it was in a gang fight and laugh at the guy in the 7 series that lives in an apartment or his mother..."Though I can afford it, doesn't mean I have to buy it"


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

< = never drove a Galant .. nor lived in an apartment nor lived with his mother


----------



## Jiles Family (Nov 19, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> < = never drove a Galant .. nor lived in an apartment nor lived with his mother


So you Fancy huh? **In my Drake voice**


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

I lied .. I drove a Galant and lived with my mother in the 90's ...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

General chit chat in The Lounge please.

Thread closed as outlived its purpose.


----------

